# Some pictures of the Warbirds



## N22kdT6 (Jul 4, 2011)

To those (peter) who helped me acquire service manuals for the T6, thank you very much.

If anyone still has any pdfs with more information please post them, I would really appreciate it!!

Here are some pictures of our T-6's, Waco, and L-2. The Mustang is owned by the CAF in Atlanta, GA and flown by my pops, The blue T-6 is owned by a friend to my father, the Beech 18 is owned by the CAF also. 

Hope this is a descent contribution to some picture collections of some WW2 era aviation enthusiast like myself! I know these pictures have never been on the internet before, for I have taken them myself and stored them on a flash drive, but I hope you guys can enjoy them as much as I enjoyed taking the pictures.

Tomorrow I will try to post some new pictures from todays July 4th celebration in Baton Rouge, LA. My dad, is taking catch 22, I'm taking 23, and 4 more T-6's will be joining us for a 3 hour formation flight down to the USS Kidd for a Faux bombing run for several hours. 

The T.V. Show "Sons of Guns" who is apparently based out of Baton Rouge, will be turning it into a show, and they will be doing the pyrotechnics so I hope if any of you guys get to check that out you will recoginze the planes! Take care, and thank you again for the Manuals for the six that I was able to acquire, if there is more please send them my way ! 

-Whitaker.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pics Whitaker. You're one lucky son of a so and so!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 4, 2011)

Great stuff.  That Waco is a great looking bird. They're all nice, but I am a sucker for a biplane.


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pics Whit. Looks like a great ride in the 51, well done!

I've posted up the AT-6 dash 2 for you, 1943 vintage. Not to be used for current operations, but a great reference all the same.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/other-mechanical-systems-tech/6-6a-b-c-d-erection-maintenance-instructions-29593.html#post800069

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you, you are a lucky guy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2011)

Man those are awesome pics! I hope you post alot more!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 4, 2011)

With all here Whitaker, GREAT SHOTS!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pics, thanks.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Jammy g*t !

My three fave planes. when I've won my millions on the lottery, I will have
1. Waco WMF in pearl white
1. Texan....polished
1. P-51 (no surprises there !)

And they'll all be kept in my own hangar with a gloss white painted floor !

Oh, sorry, great shots by the way and if you have any more, well, you know where to post 'em dude !.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2011)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2011)

What is the plane you guys are restoring - the one with the Donationsign?


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 4, 2011)

Good looking Harvard


----------



## N22kdT6 (Jul 4, 2011)

Guys you are so welcome! I am glad I found a place to share my love for aviation!! I have never been a picture guy, for it has always been a "Well I saw it, and i'll remember it" kind of thing, but my dad and I are always reminded when we look at the latest news from FAA and other decision making groups... these old birds need to be remembered flying making lots of racket and blowing oil all over the wings and ramp..not rusting away in the Smithsonian! 

Look for my next post.. should be in an hour or so, my dad and I took our six, met up with 2 other sixes, 1 Mustang, and 1 P-40 for a short trip to Baton Rouge, LA for the 4th of July "Bombing of the USS Kidd". The TV show "Sons of Guns" came out and interviewed us (well mostly my dad as the formation leader.. I just stood there and looked pretty..NOT). They set up a helluvalot of pyro and depth charges in the Miss River and we did "dive bomb runs" and then had a mini dog fight scenario using our smoke systems as crowd bate .

They said it should appear on TV on the next series starting July 9th, 2011, so if it's on there, someone annouce they have seen it! I don't watch TV, nor do I own one so I would not be privy to this information haha.


----------



## N22kdT6 (Jul 4, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> What is the plane you guys are restoring - the one with the Donationsign?


 
VikingBerserker, we are in the process of restoring a P-63 KingCobra. It is well on it's way to flying status again, but like you saw the sign, donations are the key. Almost everything is being custom fabricated at the hands of several veterans who know the aircraft very well, but it's a long haul before she will be flying again. 

-Whit


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2011)

Man, I just love in-flight pics!!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2011)

N22kdT6 said:


> VikingBerserker, we are in the process of restoring a P-63 KingCobra. It is well on it's way to flying status again, but like you saw the sign, donations are the key. Almost everything is being custom fabricated at the hands of several veterans who know the aircraft very well, but it's a long haul before she will be flying again.
> 
> -Whit


 
That's awesome Whit, thanks!


----------



## N22kdT6 (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...-p51-1-p40-newly-restored-fw-190-a-29597.html

enjoy!


----------

